# neutering Bo tomorrow



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be taking him in tomorrow morning. My biggest worry is leaving him there overnight. I remember with my old male dogs, we used to bring them home at the end of the day. But, nowdays, they keep them overnight. Bo has never slept away from home since I got him. I went out of town for 3 nights a few months ago, but my son slept in my bed so Bo could sleep in his crate next to my bed, as usual. The assistant I spoke to said the kennels are monitored with video cameras at night, so am I silly for worrying? Just needed some reassurance!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

patti said:


> I will be taking him in tomorrow morning. My biggest worry is leaving him there overnight. The assistant I spoke to said the kennels are monitored with video cameras at night, so am I silly for worrying? Just needed some reassurance!


He'll more than likely be groggy so he shouldn't really miss you too much, at least that night. I'd ask when they're doing the surgery. If it's in the morning they'll have all day to observe him for complications. If they do it later in the day I'd be more concerned. Don't mean to make you nervous, just my honest opinion.

The video camera's are a nice touch but two questions come to mind. How far away is the vet from the office and doesn't the vet sleep?? 

Considering how common this is I wouldn't worry too much but I would ask what time they're doing the surgery.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wild:

I couldn't even dream of letting them keep my Sinister boy overnight! When I was finding a place to neuter him I asked if I could bring him home that night and when they said no I called the next place. 

I dropped Sin off at 10 am, they did the surgery at 12pm and I picked him up at 5pm I believe? He was groggy but he was happy as heck to see me and he did sleep alot that night but he still followed me around and laid by me. 

They didn't supervise him like I thought they would, before his surgery he freaked out in their kennel area and tore his nails apart, there was alot of blood and it hurt him to walk and his nails were basically destroyed, they sedated him and didn't tell me until after the surgery when I came to pick him up.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure he will be very groggy. I suppose better to be safe than sorry. Good luck to Bo and to you.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I think they do the surgery first thing in the morning. I'm going to bring all that up to the doctor before I leave him. If I don't get the right answers, I'm not going to leave him. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I brought Kokoda home the day of her spay, they did it first thing in the morning. It was really nice - they let her recover on a blanket by the office girls desk and she spent the day toddling after her. She was pretty dopey when I brought her home, but I wouldn't have wanted to leave her there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

patti said:


> I think they do the surgery first thing in the morning. I'm going to bring all that up to the doctor before I leave him. If I don't get the right answers, I'm not going to leave him. Thanks so much for your help.


Please do me one favor, if you get a bad feeling about the place or something makes you uncomfortable, just leave and find a place that you feel good about or place where you feel like you can trust the people there.

I had a bad feeling about that place that I took Sin to and I should have listened to myself.


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, scary isn't it? I wish your buddy luck, speedy recovery and no pain! There is a sweet little puppy getting neutered on Wednesday, and I am worrying about him, so I feel your pain!!

I wonder who monitors the video feed? It would be nice if they could upload the feed so you could check in on him! (Of course, then you might not get any sleep, as you'd probably open up the video feed window every 5 minutes!))


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If your dog is crate trained it seems like he should be okay, but LaRen's story makes one wonder.

Our vet advised me to let Niko stay overnight, but when she saw how attached to me he was when I dropped him off, she said she changed her mind and that he should go home the same day. It was fine, he was a bit loopy and disoriented, but happy to see me. We did have to removed the bandage the next morning, which the vet would have done had we left him overnight. It was also a bit cheaper to bring him home early, if that makes any difference to you.

One mistake DH and I made post-op was letting Niko do too much too soon. He swelled up bigger than he was before the surgery, and was obviously uncomfortable. I think it prolonged his recovery. What should have been a week of limited activity turned into two weeks or crate rest before the swelling went down. We were lucky he didn't get infected. Definitely limit your dog's activity so he doesn't get an infection and/or swelling.

Good luck, hope the surgery goes well for him!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think it's ever silly when we worry
about our dogs. my guess is your dog is going to fine.
he'll be sedated so that should keep him quiet
and sleepy. can the Vets office stream that camera/monitor
to your computer so you can monitor your dog also??
maybe you can make some arrangements to pick
your dog up later in the evening.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I appreciate all of your responses so much. I will ask about the video to see if I can monitor it! I hadn't thought about that. I like the vet very much. We take so many dogs to her over the years, and she is a German Shepherd lover too. I've never had a dog before which I have spent so much time nurturing, and trying to help him be a good friend. He is crate trained, so that makes me feel somewhat better. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. And Lorelei, I wish you luck with your little guy too.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Overnight? I don't get that at all. Dexter was neutered a week or wo ago, and I got him back the same day. You had to watch him like a hawk, but he was home. Over night? Why?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did you do a vonWilbrand's test? 

Please do the test. This is something we generally do not hear about for months and months, but this month two of our bitches have been lost due to them not knowing they had this condition. 

It is a clotting disorder like hemaphilia. And shepherds are one of the breeds affected. I would ask specifically if this was checked for in any pre-op blood work. 

Also, it may be more of an issue with a spay than a neuter.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Bo- I've never had a spay or neutered dog stay overnight, don't think they could keep me from taking my guy home to sleep in his own bed next to me if they tried! Keep us posted


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> If your dog is crate trained it seems like he should be okay, but LaRen's story makes one wonder.
> 
> Our vet advised me to let Niko stay overnight, but when she saw how attached to me he was when I dropped him off, she said she changed her mind and that he should go home the same day. It was fine, he was a bit loopy and disoriented, but happy to see me. We did have to removed the bandage the next morning, which the vet would have done had we left him overnight. It was also a bit cheaper to bring him home early, if that makes any difference to you.
> 
> ...


Sinister is crate trained. He loves his crate.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I am back from taking Bo for his neuter. It should actually be over now, if they did it at 9:00. He did surprisingly well, and didn't even get car sick, which he always has in the past. I was proud of him when he walked off with the assistant. Good Heel Bo! I gave them permission to do some blood work, but not sure if they were checking for that clotting disease. I wish I had told them to. I couldn't convince them to let me pick him up this evening. I tried to so hard, but they wouldn't consider it. I guess I have trusted them so long with so many of my other pets, so I'll have to this time. The other vet in town, I really don't like. I will call and check on him in an hour, and praying for the best.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope all goes well! Keep us posted


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope everything went well and he's feeling better soon =)


----------

